
I'm 15. I just got covered on Mashable and TNW - jamie_maddocks
Hi, you may have seen some of my other posts about my new project http://5factsabout.me<p>I submitted a release to TNW an hour ago and within 20 minutes it was on their site. http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/02/15-year-old-creates-viral-true-or-false-questions-app-fivefactsaboutme/<p>Another 20 minutes.. it's on Mashable. http://mashable.com/2011/03/01/find-out-how-well-your-friends-know-you-with-fivefactsaboutme/<p>I'm pretty amazed at myself at the moment. If you've got any questions I'm here to answer them. Well until midnight GMT, then it's time for some sleep.
======
karanbhangui
Anyone who's downvoting or ripping on him for creating something similar to
threewords.me, just remember that he's 15. My little brother is 15 and I'd be
very impressed if he was this motivated and focused about life and
entrepreneurship.

Good job Jamie. Enjoy the press, but remember that success is a long journey.

~~~
reason
I don't see downvotes, nor do I see anyone ripping on him. Everyone's been
pretty supportive.

------
sagacity
Congratulations. You have every right to be _thrilled_. :)

Enjoy the ride and continue building new and useful things.

Clickables:

[http://mashable.com/2011/03/01/find-out-how-well-your-
friend...](http://mashable.com/2011/03/01/find-out-how-well-your-friends-know-
you-with-fivefactsaboutme/)

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/02/15-year-old-creates-
vi...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/02/15-year-old-creates-viral-true-
or-false-questions-app-fivefactsaboutme/)

------
benguild
Lol, it's just like Mark.

~~~
jamie_maddocks
Mark Boa? A lot have said that.

~~~
Zakuzaa
Bao.

------
zaveri
<http://5factsabout.me>

------
jranck
Congratulations on getting some nice media coverage. How is this different
from Formspring or the hundreds of other annoying quiz apps on Facebook?

~~~
jamie_maddocks
The difference between my site and Formspring is that, YOU set the questions.
It's role reversal, you get to see how well people know you and vice versa.
They don't ask you questions.

------
lachyg
Site sold too domain squatter in 3...2...1...

------
jamie_maddocks
I'm going to sleep for the night. I'll be back at about 4pm GMT tomorrow to
answer any additional questions. :)

------
seto28
You peaked too soon. Enjoy your 15 minutes of fame while you can, it's all
downhill from here.

Just kidding, congrats.

~~~
jamie_maddocks
Haha, I hope not. I've got a lot of plans for my future. I hope there's more
to come!

------
martinshen
Has anyone noticed the awesomeness of this guy's last name

~~~
jamie_maddocks
Haha..

------
Rariel
Congrats!! You should be amazed!

------
keo
congratulations, that's a nice achievement, especially at 15 :)

------
amathew
wow, I wish I was as productive as you when I was 15.

------
middlegeek
Congrats!

How did did you build it?

~~~
jamie_maddocks
Ruby on Rails. Along with blood, sweat, tears, a LOT of pepsi and staying up
to 4am countless nights.

I think that reflects my experience.

~~~
bo_Olean
you hit the ground... never stop building on your ideas, keep up the spirit.

------
allanscu
Congratulations!

~~~
jamie_maddocks
Thank you!

------
rick_2047
Doesn't anyone else find this post obnoxious? Well I do. Okey, you are young
and maybe smarter than me, but still I would have much more respect for you if
you didn't go flaunting about it.

~~~
kingofspain
If it was myself at 15 I would have been insufferable. This aint too bad!

Though my mother would never have me to stay up til 4am coding.

~~~
jamie_maddocks
It was during half term holidays, so I didn't really have to worry about
school. My mum trusts me enough to not bother complaining. She knows I'll get
my work done. I'd never stay up that late on a school night.

~~~
kingofspain
Oh don't get me wrong, I'm in no way criticising - I'd have loved to be able
to do that! I was indulged in other ways though (£25 for a C compiler was a
_great_ gift).

